# Sabino?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sabino and splash.

Medicine hat is only a way of saying that she has a cap of colour over her ears. Most white patterns try to leave the colour on the ears - white ears could mean deafness.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm kind of wondering if she's got tobiano in there too the way she's got color on her chest and flank and the coloring of her tail..


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Mamma is splash and sabino so it's more than possible that your filly is too. I also am wondering if tobiano is a possibility as well just because of where the colour is left on her body... flanks and chest is pretty typical of tobi.

edit to add; just had a look at her sire, he is tobi with a star and snip... starting to feel like it's more and more likely that she may indeed be tobi/splash/sabino.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

*blush* I didn't even realise there were pictures of the sire lol.

I agree with Po and BEP. Tobiano too lol.


----------



## 02heatherness (May 9, 2012)

Yea here is a pic of her dad so you don't have to go to that link


----------



## 02heatherness (May 9, 2012)

lol thanks everyone


----------



## 02heatherness (May 9, 2012)

Could she be registered at all?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She could be registered pinto.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

OMG, she is sooooo beautiful!!!


----------

